# Prospect Horse critique...



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

Grey Mare Barrel Racing Quarter Horse for Sale in Hammon, Oklahoma | Buy This Horse at Equine.com

I've been wanting to do western for a while, and I thought about selling our pony and buying another "horse" that I can ride. I saw her and thought she fit the bill. She's young which is good, but she's also very well trained too. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

For 4,500, I think you can find something that's a little more well trained. The video didn't show anything special, and showcased how non-responsive she actually is. The spins were awkward and forced, the neck-reining was pretty bad, they had a tie down for simple trot-work, why??.... this looks like a good old 'kick to go, pull to stop' horse.


----------



## HorseShoersGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

She seems pretty quite looking, calm eye. Decent conformation. I like the looks of her. I feel she may be a tad over priced. But thats just my opinion on how horses are selling here. Give her a test drive and see what you think.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

"She is only 4, and she is already a seasoned ranch horse." sounds pretty scary. At 4 they are still babies and don't need lots of hard work (which sounds like this horse had), because that may affect her legs down the road (in fact may in 2-3 years). I wonder at what age they started her (I mean trot/canter). Personally just 4 year old, hard working in young age, and NOT registered not worse anywhere near $4500.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

She looks fine, but I'd pass on her. 
I don't like my four year olds doing spins and sliding stops. She didn't look as responsive as they claimed she as and she should not have that tie down on her at all. In my book, she's worth about 1500 at best.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I went to look and I don't think that shes that impressive. She is also grade (although, it says that she could be registered... I honestly don't know why people don't just do it themselves). Her conformation is okay, but her muscling is incorrect. I didn't watch the videos, but I'm going to guess they aren't fantastic and that you should keep looking.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Had over a 100 calves roped off her? Worked in a feed lot as a 2 year old? Man, did she ever have a chance to be a baby? Way over priced of a grade horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She probably is a pretty nice horse but she has had a rough life up until now. That does make me question her longevity. I don't particularly care for the way that she looks in the photos and I am with Spastic on the video. She is not what I would consider a responsive horse. Her sidepasses were ugly too. Especially considering she is not registered, though there is nothing stunning in her bloodlines either. Definitely not worth 4500. Not in this area. Maybe 1200 to 1500 and she would need a lot of work.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Personally, I think she has a good base on her. Just a base. She's overprice (should only be worth about 1500-2000) Unregistered, but nothing too impressive on papers to consider using her as a broodie later on in life. For 4500 you can find a horse that is already patterned and ready to haul. (for barrels I mean) 

Aside from that I wouldnt trust the owners so much as far as their training methods go. She's a 4 year old in a tiedown...which I believe is never needed. Its not adjusted properly and I don't like the way she's riding the horse to begin with.

I'd pass on her and look for something price appropriately.
What exactly are you looking for aside from a horse you can ride western on?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't know what you are looking for but: 

Other Mare Trail Horse Appaloosa Horse for Sale in Norman, Oklahoma | Buy This Horse at Equine.com

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1367548 - Sunset Shadow\'s Candygirl

I think this guy is adorable: DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1359584 - Big John

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1318789 - Rollbac Holly Jac

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1345500 - ID SoonerBea Blessing

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1294894 - MZSMOKNSUGARBRITCHES

Really like this guy: DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1300136 - Docs In Town


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

That mare is very well worth $4,500 especially if she is young. Barrel horses are really expensive, and that mare is really well trained if she is young. It takes a lot of work to get a young horse to side pass like that horse did. She has great conformation. I just bought a barrel mare also. are you going to do barrels with her?


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing barrels, but I don't know yet. I actually want to do cutting, but isn't that a "man" sport? Like, women aren't allowed to be in cutting competitions? I really like some of those horses spastic_dove, but they are too small for me. I need a 15hh+ horse, I'd look silly on anything shorter than that(I'm 5'8",180lbs). I do like the grey gelding a lot, but is a little more seasoned than I planned xD. I REALLY like the appy though, do you think she would be too small for me?

So its a no for the 4 y/o? I really like her, and with the proper care, I think she might make a good horse... but I do agree with you guys on the price, I could probably get a more experienced barrel horse for a lot less(not a finished one of course, just with a little more barrel work).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Some of the best cutters are women.  I am sure that you would look fine on any stocky horse over 15 hh, it is more a matter of preferance. Good luck in your search.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Cutting is not limited to men at all. There are many women who compete in it. Unfortunately cutting is a very expensive dicipline and requires an expensive horse. (if you want to do well nowadays)

Barrel racing is more user friendly since the 4D format was introduced. Entry fees arent too bad.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's just a few horses in the 2k-5k dollar range in OK...There are tons more and for less.


Barrel Horse World

Barrel Horse World

Barrel Horse World

Barrel Horse World

Barrel Horse World

Barrel Horse World


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I was selling (Until I realized I didnt want him going to a teenager/wannabe cowboy) my 1D barrel horse. When he is in shape he runs consistantly in 1D times and I always get a check. He also does trail and I have been doing western pleasure and other show stuff with him. I was selling him for 3500 to an approved home in Montana. 
Finished or at least patterned barrel horses are out there. 

Cutting is very expensive but I wouldn't let being a girl hold you back. I've ridden a few cutting horses and they're a completely differant experience IMO. Lots of fun so if you could, go for it. 

When I get the chance, I will look some taller horses =P


----------

